# [gelöst] Kein Sound unter KDE4. Audio generell geht

## BlackEye

Ich hab hier ein neues System aufgesetzt und habe damit irgendwie ein paar Probleme.

Mein KDE4 hat offensichtlich ein paar Problemchens mit meiner onboard Soundkarte:

hier ein lspci

```
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
```

Nach dem Start von KDE bekomme ich die Meldung, dass irgendein Audioausgabegerät nicht mehr existieren würde und ob ich es entfernen möchte. Gehe ich in die Audioeinstellungen von KDE, dann sehe ich, dass mein analoges Audio-Gerät ausgegraut dargestellt ist. Einzig das digitale Output erscheint noch als verfügbar (wird von mir aber nicht benutzt). Drücke ich dann den Button "Test", bleibt dieser bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag eingedrückt und es passiert rein gar nichts. Also Audio, die über diese API von KDE geht, funktioniert damit nicht. Z.b. Amarok.

Benutze ich den smplayer bekomme ich ein normales Adiosignal. Wo zum Geier liegt denn jetzt wieder der Hase im Pfeffer  :Sad:  ständig ist was anderes...

PS: Backend ist XineLast edited by BlackEye on Wed Nov 04, 2009 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

lag bei mir an der asound.conf 

lokal oder global gesetzt?

----------

## BlackEye

Ich hab mit dieser Datei noch nie etwas zu tun gehabt. Kann die auch gar nicht finden auf meinem Rechner hier

----------

## ScytheMan

liegt entweder unter /etc/asound.conf bzw. local unter ~/.asoundrc

----------

## BlackEye

an keinen der beiden Orte liegt sie...

ich entferne gerade mal gstreamer aus dem System und aus den use-flags. Hab eben gelesen, dass das es da wohl zu Problemen kommen kann, wenn xine und gstreamer parallel installiert sind. Mal sehen. Morgen weiss ich dann mehr

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

bin ja mal gespannt, ob das Entfernen von gstreamer dir hilft. Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du, hatte allerdings auf dem betroffenen System noch nie gstreamer installiert.

Scheint auch nicht nur onboard Soundkarten zu betreffen, denn meine Karte steckt in einem PCI-Slot:

```
> lspci -nnk | grep -A3 audio

01:04.0 Multimedia audio controller [0401]: Creative Labs SB Audigy [1102:0004] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB Audigy2 Platinum [1102:1002]

        Kernel driver in use: EMU10K1_Audigy

        Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1
```

----------

## BlackEye

Tchja, hat auch leider nichts gebracht.. selbes Thema wie zuvor

Beim starten von KDE meckert er, dass angeblich diverse Soundkarten entfernt wurden. Sie werden ausgegraut dargestellt und sind nicht anwählbar. Kein Sound  :Sad: 

----------

## AWO

... alsaconf hast du schon benutzt und auch die relevanten Kanäle unmuted? Ich habe nämlich auch diese Onboardkarte (nutze sie zwar nicht) und bei mir funktioniert sie.

Gruß André

----------

## BlackEye

wo bekomme ich denn Infos zu diesem "alsaconf" ? Dann würde ich es damit mal versuchen

----------

## franzf

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> wo bekomme ich denn Infos zu diesem "alsaconf" ? Dann würde ich es damit mal versuchen

 

```
$ qfile alsaconf

media-sound/alsa-utils (/usr/sbin/alsaconf)

$ alsaconf --help

$ man alsaconf
```

----------

## BlackEye

ah, okay.

Wenn ich das laufen lasse bekomme ich die Meldung:

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found
```

Dennoch funktionieren scheinbar Programme die direkt nach /dev/dep schreiben ganz gut. Ist mir zu hoch  :Smile: 

Edit: Ich hab alsa übrigens nicht als modul im kernel. Ob das was damit zu tun hat??

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ah, okay.
> 
> Wenn ich das laufen lasse bekomme ich die Meldung:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das alsaconf keine soundkarte findet, kann mit dem "nicht als modul im kernel" zusammenhängen. ähnliche erfahrungen hatte ich auch schonmal gemacht, deswegen habe ich meine soundkartentreiber immer als modul drin. du sagst ja das sound generell funktioniert. schau mal in die ausgabe von aplay -l und aplay -L wie die (virtuellen) audiogeräte bei dir heissen, vermutlich sollte "default" schon für effen stereo-output funktionieren. kannste mit

```
speaker-test -c 2 -t wav -D $GERÄT
```

 überprüfen. wenn das alles funtioniert ist alsa schonmal richtig eingestellt. verwendest du pulseaudio in verbindung mit phonon? dein analoges audiogerät ist vermutlich ausgegraut, weil du deine soundkarte mit dem von dir beschriebenen dialog, deaktiviert hast. werf mal einen blick in ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc ob da nicht irgendwo bei einer (eigentlich) richtigen und funktionierendem soundkartendevice "deleted=true" steht.

----------

## Erdie

Wenn Kanäle gemutet sind, wird das sicherlich nicht dazu führen, daß die Soundkarten im Kde nicht sichtbar sind. Da vermute ich andere Gründe. Ich tippe hier mal ganz stark auf eine Kernel oder Modul Problem. Als erstes würde ich den Sound mal ohne laufendem X testen, mit einem Kommandozeilentool. Wenn es da nicht geht, hat es schon mal nichts mit KDE o. ä. zu tun.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, da kann ich Erdie`s Meinung/Rat nur zustimmen.., die Treiber würde ich auch als Modul bauen.

ist die Karte denn unter

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
```

gelistet? ,

ebenso deren Devices vorhanden?

```
aplay -l
```

(kleines L)

----------

## BlackEye

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> werf mal einen blick in ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc ob da nicht irgendwo bei einer (eigentlich) richtigen und funktionierendem soundkartendevice "deleted=true" steht.

 

ahhhh... das war der nötige Hinweis. Da steht recht viel Zeugs drin das total out of date war (hatte mein .kde4 Profil von einer vorherigen Installation übernommen), Ich hab die Datei mal gelöscht und KDE neu gestartet. Jetzt steht da was von "ALSA default" drin und nun funktioniert auch der Test und alle anderen Programme die über Phonon ihren Senf ausgeben.

Besten Dank!

----------

